# Änderung der Verlinkungsregelungen....



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2009)

Wer sich für diese Geschichten interessiert wird auch das jeweilige Forum regelmäßig besuchen, war die Begründung.
Warum, wenn dem so ist, sind ausgerechnet die Geschichten, die in meinem Beitrag verlinkt waren, so stark besucht worden?

Ich für meinen Teil, wusste um dieses Forum nicht, bevor meine Geschichte aus dem Allgemeinen Forum verschoben wurde.

Noch dazu befindet es sich nichteimal im WOW-Teil des Forums.

Der "Ottonormalnutzer" dazu zähle ich mich auch mal, orientiert sich hauptsächlich am "Aktuelle Posting Ticker" auf der Hauptseite. Wer diesen Links folgt, landet aber direkt in den zugehörigen Foren.

Warum konnte man nich einen Sticky aus dem Beitrag machen, der Lesern, die wie der Name schon sagt, gern Lesen, den Weg zu Lesestoff weist.

Ein Foren Neuling könnte auf die Idee kommen das ein WoW-Forum nur aus Trübsal und Beschwerden besteht, und sogar meine Bemühungen das ein bischen aufzubrechen, enden in was? Einem whinethread meinerseits.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2009)

Und jetzt nochmal so, dass man versteht worum es geht.


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Es geht um Evilslyn Geschichte, die sie zuerst im allgemeinen wow-Forum gepostet hat und auch viel positiven Anklang fand. Der Beitrag wurde dann von den Admins verschoben. Leider nicht mal im wow-Forum, sondern ins buffed.de-Forum unter RP.
Damit, die Leser den Beitrag finden, hat sie den Link im allgemeinen wow-Forum gepostet und den neuesetn Stand der Geschichte. Aber auch das wurde nicht geduldet.
Daher hier der Eintrag.

Edit: Ich finds sehr schade, dass so mit dieser schönen Geschichte umgegangen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Es geht um Evilslyn Geschichte, die sie zuerst im allgemeinen wow-Forum gepostet hat und auch viel positiven Anklang fand. Der Beitrag wurde dann von den Admins verschoben. Leider nicht mal im wow-Forum, sondern ins buffed.de-Forum unter RP.
> Damit, die Leser den Beitrag finden, hat sie den Link im allgemeinen wow-Forum gepostet und den neuesetn Stand der Geschichte. Aber auch das wurde nicht geduldet.
> Daher hier der Eintrag.
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass sie in den adequaten Bereich geschoben wurde, ist mit der Geschichte absolut nichts passiert und die User können sich immernoch daran erfreuen.


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass sie in den adequaten Bereich geschoben wurde, ist mit der Geschichte absolut nichts passiert und die User können sich immernoch daran erfreuen.



Das ist richtig! Vielleicht habe ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Aber viellicht siehst Du ein, dass es frustrierend für die Verfasserin ist, wenn ihr die Mühe die sich sich damit gemacht hat, die Geschichte zu schreiben, belohnt wird, indem sie so verschoben wird, dass kaum noch Jemand sie auf Anhieb finden kann. Zumal sich die Geschichte inhaltlich durchaus auf World of warcraft bezieht.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Edit: Ich finds sehr schade, dass so mit dieser schönen Geschichte umgegangen wird...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit der Logik löschen wir alle Foren bis auf eines wo dann alles reingemüllt wird. Meinst Du das wäre dann übersichtlich?

Wenn ich mich für Addons interessiere gehe ich ins Addon-Forum. Interessiere ich mich für Geschichten und RP gehe ich ins Rp Forum. Bin ich geistig nicht in der Lage zu realisieren dass es verschiedene Foren gibt ist das mein persönliches pech.


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit der Logik löschen wir alle Foren bis auf eines wo dann alles reingemüllt wird. Meinst Du das wäre dann übersichtlich?
> 
> Wenn ich mich für Addons interessiere gehe ich ins Addon-Forum. Interessiere ich mich für Geschichten und RP gehe ich ins Rp Forum. Bin ich geistig nicht in der Lage zu realisieren dass es verschiedene Foren gibt ist das mein persönliches pech.



Entschuldige, aber ich habe Niemanden angegriffen und lediglich das Problem und meine Meinung geäußert darüber, wie hier mit der Verfasserin umgegangen wird. Ein etwas höflicherer Ton würde da vielleicht schon helfen. Ich finde hier wird ziemlich barsch reagiert. Keine Sorge ich werde den Thread sicher wiederfinden. Ich zweifle auch nicht daran, dass es sicher einen Sinn in der Aufteilung der Foren gibt, steht nirgends in meinem Post. Wo kann man das bitte hineininterpretieren?


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch niemanden angegriffen. ich sage lediglich dass die Aufteilung der Foren einen Sinn hat und das verschieben eines Threads eine völlig normale Angelegenheit ist. Das Verschieben eines Threads ist eine simple Funktion - ich verstehe nicht wieso hier ein "Umgangston" überhaupt kritisiert werden kann.

Und wie schon gesagt: Wenn alle Threads in einem Forum landen weil jeder seinen Thread für wichtig hält ist das Ergebnis totales Chaos. Das kann niemand wollen.


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bin ich geistig nicht in der Lage zu realisieren dass es verschiedene Foren gibt ist das mein persönliches pech.



Nun ja, wenn das Dein normaler Umgangston ist, dann reden wir natürlich aneinander vorbei. Aber gut, wir haben es jetzt alle verstanden...


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn das Dein normaler Umgangston ist, dann reden wir natürlich aneinander vorbei. Aber gut, wir haben es jetzt alle verstanden...



Dann erklär mir wo das Problem ist zu sehen dass es mehrere Forenbereiche gibt. Das Problem existiert nämlich schlicht nicht.


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. 
Vorne weg, ich finde das Buffedportal spitze, höre jeden Cast, schaue jede Show, und auch in den Foren treibe ich mich herum. 
Es geht bei meiner Kritik, nennen wir es nicht Kritik (böses Wort), bei meiner Anregung um folgendes:

Nicht jeder Internetnutzer ist gleich erfahren. Ich denke es ist in der Absicht von Buffed.de, Allen, auch den nicht so erfahrenen Usern, ein tolles "Onlineerlebnis" zu ermöglichen.
Nun stell ich mir vor ich bin ein Internetneuling, und Besuche das erste mal Buffed.de weil eine Schulfreund mich am morgen auf diese Seite hinwies, falls ich Fragen zu WOW habe.
Ich geb als die Adresse ein die ich mit mit Edding auf mein zerfetztes Mäpchen habe schreiben lassen. 

...Http://ww...w.Buffed. - wie war das gleich- de > Enter

Tada das wäre geschafft ich die Seite baut sich auf. Ich sehe Bilder ich sehe Texte. Ich sehe einen Reiter, "World of Warcraft" - Jackpot! Da will ich hin. 
Gesagt, geklickt. So die Seite verändert sich. Da ist ein Foren Ticker... hmmm scheinen Themenüberschriften zu sein "Ist heute Mittwoch, ist der Server down?" Ah genau, konnte vorhin nich einloggen, da ma draufklicken.
2 Minuten drin gelesen, ok, Serverwartung ist der Grund. Server down, dann hab ich ja noch zeit zum lesen....
So da geh ich dann das Allgemeine Forum durch und lese, wer is der schwerste, wer is der leichtest, wer is der Imbaste, was is ein Noob, Wer hat den Boon in den Raid gelassen?

Ok scheint man erst zu verstehen wenn man Wow spielt. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo Storys. 2 Mins gesucht, aufgegeben. Weg.

soweit der fiktive Besuch.

Jetzt mal angenommen ich komme auf die Seite, lese mir das Serverdown Thema durch, und sehe die ersten Postings. Und da steht dann "Neues aus der Geschichtenwelt. Links zu WOW basiertet Fanfiction" so oder so ähnlich. Das wär doch ne Erleichterung. Das für jedes Allgemeine-Forum als ein Sticky, und man findet im RPG Forum gezielt die Storys die auf den eingenen Geschmack passen.


/discuss, bin auf nem Geburtstag

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> soweit der fiktive Besuch.
> 
> Jetzt mal angenommen ich komme auf die Seite, lese mir das Serverdown Thema durch, und sehe die ersten Postings. Und da steht dann "Neues aus der Geschichtenwelt. Links zu WOW basiertet Fanfiction" so oder so ähnlich. Das wär doch ne Erleichterung. Das für jedes Allgemeine-Forum als ein Sticky, und man findet im RPG Forum gezielt die Storys die auf den eingenen Geschmack passen.



Da Problem wäre dann nur, dass wir für jede Klasse, jeden Beruf und jeden anderen Bereich der auch nur rudimentär mit WoW zu tun hat, einen Sticky auf der ersten Seite geben müssten. Und ehrlich gesagt halte ich jeden Internetnutzer für so vorausschauend, sich auch die komplette Forenstruktur von Buffed anzuschauen. Allein schon der Aufbau beim Besuchen eines Threads deutet doch darauf hin, dass es noch mehr als nur "Allgemeines WoW" gibt.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Ok scheint man erst zu verstehen wenn man Wow spielt. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo Storys. 2 Mins gesucht, aufgegeben. Weg.



Ähm ja, die User hier lechzen hier nach mehrseitigen Textwüsten. Aber da sie erst seit gestern im Internet sind finden sie das RP Forum nicht ..  In welcher Welt lebst Du?

Ganz ehrlich .. wer zu dumpf ist um zu durchschauen dass es da mehr als das Wow Allgemein Forum gibt der wird sich für deine Geschichten nicht die Bohne interessieren.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juli 2009)

1. Kenne nimanden der probleme mit dem Forum hat......änderungen machen es nur unübersichtlicher......
2. wenn du so eine gute geschichte hast kannst du sie auch in deiner sig verlinken....


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

@Moderatorenpost
Es wäre ein Sticky pro "Allgemeinforum"

einer für LotR
für WOW
für Warhammer 
Runes of Magic
Startrek
Guildwars

Das wären 6 Posts, die keinen Stören und jedem nutzen. Ich sag ja nicht das jedes Zweigforum im Allgemeinchannel vernetzt wird. Es geht nur darum, dass wenn man sich die Foren anschaut die zu WOW gehören, das RPG garnicht sieht.

@Tikume

Also ich hatte schon massig Bücher gelesen, hatte WC2 mehrfach durchgespielt, BEVOR ich das erste mal im Internet war. Aber es ist mir müßig für dich zu denken, also bleib bei deiner Meinung und ich bei der Meinen und mögen die Forenmods entscheiden.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> @Moderatorenpost
> Das wären 6 Posts, die keinen Stören und jedem nutzen. Ich sag ja nicht das jedes Zweigforum im Allgemeinchannel vernetzt wird. Es geht nur darum, dass wenn man sich die Foren anschaut die zu WOW gehören, das RPG garnicht sieht.



Und wo ist da die Gerechtigkeit, wenn jedes Allgemeinforum einen Sticky zu den Geschichten erhält, Addons, Klassen und Berufsbeschreibungen außen vor bleiben? Desweiteren habe ich immernoch kein nachvollziehbares Argument gehört wie man bei einer Forenstruktur wie *"buffed.de Community > World of Warcraft > WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen"* nicht darauf kommt, dass sich hinter den Reitern *World of Warcraft* respektive *buffed.de Community* weitere Inhalte verbergen. 

Auch wenn jemand das erste Mal Buffed besucht, im Internet und in Foren wird jeder User schon einmal gewesen sein, sprich er weiß wie sie funktionieren.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich immernoch kein nachvollziehbares Argument gehört wie man bei einer Forenstruktur wie *"buffed.de Community > World of Warcraft > WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen"* nicht darauf kommt, dass sich hinter den Reitern *World of Warcraft* respektive *buffed.de Community* weitere Inhalte verbergen.




Sicher kommen die darauf das mehr Inhalte sich dahinter verbergen, aber wenn ich mich für WOW interessiere, würde ich zurück gehen bis "buffed.de Community > World of Warcraft" Und nicht ganz zurück.


Addons, Klassen und Berufsbeschreibungen außen vor bleiben?
Mitnichten, diese sind ja direkt unter dem Oberbegriff "World of Warcraft" zusammengefasst.

Ich ich bin aber glaube nicht der geborene Reformer, ich habe langsam das Gefühl hier gegen eine Wand zu laufen, und das ist müßig. 
Ich dachte eigentlich das das Abstimmungsergebnis meiner Umfrage genügt hätte meine Theorie zu untermauern, was aber leider nicht so zu sein scheint. 
Dann macht mal schön weiter wie bisher.

No news are good news.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juli 2009)

Es kann deinen Punkt immernoch nicht zu 100% nachvollziehen und das du dich jetzt mangels Zuspruch aus dem Thread zurückziehst ist dein gutes Recht, zeugt aber nicht gerade von Durchhaltevermögen, sondern eher von trotzigem eingeschnappt sein, weil deine Ideen nicht sofort umgesetzt werden. Außerdem sehe ich keine Umfragewerte.

Der RPG Bereich mit seinen Geschichten bezieht sich eben nicht ausschließlich auf WoW, sondern bietet den Usern auch eine Plattform um eigene Fantasygeschichten zu verfassen und einer breiteren Masse zugänglich zu machen.  
Außerdem sind bei ganz genauer Betrachtung Geschichten zu WoW auch kein Diskussionen, welche World of Warcraft behandeln.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Der TE hat in diesem Fall schlicht und ergreifend ein Problem damit das nicht mehr soo viele Leute seine tolle Geschichte lesen und er keinen Beachtung dafür kriegt und somit irgendwann sterben wird ohne jemals großartig Fame erlangt zu haben.

BTW: Ich war vermutlich einer von vielen Reportern die dafür gesorgt haben(das klingt so bösartig) das dein Thread ins RPG Forum verschoben wurde.
Schöne Geschichte muss ich sagen wirklich schön.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kann deinen Punkt immernoch nicht zu 100% nachvollziehen und das du dich jetzt mangels Zuspruch aus dem Thread zurückziehst ist dein gutes Recht, zeugt aber nicht gerade von Durchhaltevermögen, sondern eher von trotzigem eingeschnappt sein, weil deine Ideen nicht sofort umgesetzt werden. Außerdem sehe ich keine Umfragewerte.
> 
> Der RPG Bereich mit seinen Geschichten bezieht sich eben nicht ausschließlich auf WoW, sondern bietet den Usern auch eine Plattform um eigene Fantasygeschichten zu verfassen und einer breiteren Masse zugänglich zu machen.
> Außerdem sind bei ganz genauer Betrachtung Geschichten zu WoW auch kein Diskussionen, welche World of Warcraft behandeln.




Also die Umfrage war in dem geschlossenen Beitrag den ich im Allgemeinforum startete. 
Eingeschnappt bin ich nicht.
Das der RPG bereich nicht nur zu WOW gehört weis ich. Daher ja mein Vorschlag. Jeder der das RPG Forum besucht, muss bisher - falls nicht durch die Überschrift informiert- jede Geschichte anlesen um herauszufinden in welcher "Welt" es spielt. Gäbe es von mir vorgeschlagene Stickys in den Allgemeinforen der Spiele, könnten interessierte Leser direkt zu Geschichten finden, die in jener Welt spielen die sie auch lesen wollen.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der TE hat in diesem Fall schlicht und ergreifend ein Problem damit das nicht mehr soo viele Leute seine tolle Geschichte lesen und er keinen Beachtung dafür kriegt und somit irgendwann sterben wird ohne jemals großartig Fame erlangt zu haben.
> 
> BTW: Ich war vermutlich einer von vielen Reportern die dafür gesorgt haben(das klingt so bösartig) das dein Thread ins RPG Forum verschoben wurde.
> Schöne Geschichte muss ich sagen wirklich schön.




Danke.

Das "Problem" das ich habe, ist ganz einfach. Es werden soviele Nichtigkeiten besprochen. Es wird so oft geweint wegen Dingen die schon 30 mal besprochen wurden. Es wird geflamed und ausgelacht.
Aber wenn man etwas feststellt was den Lesern (allen) helfen würde. Was auch von manchem Leser bestätigt wurde. Was von keinem mit mehr wiederlegt wurde als, "Alle die das nicht raffen sind voll die Boons" oder "Das war schon immer so und bleibt so". Wird man als Attentionwh.... hingestellt.

Finde ich einfach Schade, aber was soll man machen. Wenn ihr meint es ist untragbar, wenn ihr meint es ist zuviel Arbeit (was ich nicht verstände denn die "arbeit" hatte ich ja erledigt, oder wenn ihr einfach keine Lust habt das umzusetzen, dann lasst es. Kein Ding. Aber ich werde mir nicht einreden lassen die Idee an sich wäre schlecht. Bleib trotzdem Buffed.de Fan.

Ps: Die Story wurde fortgesetzt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist das diese "Nichtigkeiten" halt in genau den Forenbereich gehören in den deine Geschichte NICHT gehört und das haben dir jetzt auch schon die Mods erklärt und das nicht alles mit allem verlinkt werden kann dürfte dir auch klar sein.

Verlinken wir jetzt diese mit dieser Seite dann schreit der nächste "hey verlinkt das mit dem und dieses mit jenem" das nimmt dann einfach kein ende mehr und genau DESHALB wird das nicht umgesetzt.

woho endlich mal ne Fortsetzung bei der sich lesen lohnt :>


----------



## Gierdre (23. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Ps: Die Story wurde fortgesetzt.



Lol, wo denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Lol, wo denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na im RPG Forum


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Das "Problem" das ich habe, ist ganz einfach. Es werden soviele Nichtigkeiten besprochen. Es wird so oft geweint wegen Dingen die schon 30 mal besprochen wurden. Es wird geflamed und ausgelacht.
> 
> Aber wenn man etwas feststellt was den Lesern (allen) helfen würde. Was auch von manchem Leser bestätigt wurde. Was von keinem mit mehr wiederlegt wurde als, "Alle die das nicht raffen sind voll die Boons" oder "Das war schon immer so und bleibt so". Wird man als Attentionwh.... hingestellt.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen erstmal nichts zu tun. Klar, wenn das Threadaufkommen gering wäre könnte man alles in ein Forum stecken.
Es ist aber nicht so. Und auch wenn man strenger Threads schliessen würde wäre es so. Und dann kommt auch noch dazu dass die Ansichten darüber was wichtig ist sich unterscheiden dürften.

Die Frage ist eigentlich: Warum ist dein Thread so wichtig dass für ihn andere regeln gelten sollen? Nach der persönlichen Einschätzung werden wohl die meisten Leute die Threads erstellen eben diesen als wichtig erachten. Das ist aber etwas recht subjektives.

Und wie schon gesagt. Er wurde nicht geschlossen oder gelöscht sondern nur korrekt eingeordnet.


----------

